# ( History ) Titusville / Grave site - By beacon 42



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

Hoping someone could help me out that might know the area a tad better as I didnt stop but was curious to the history of this area i couldnt really find anything.

Decided to buy a little gheenoe and a 2hp kicker since I suppose I make a crummy surf fisherman and after a couple years at playalinda have still not caught a pomp . 

Anyway passing haulover on your left hand side ( going towards shiloh ) we noticed a small single grave surrounded by a fence I believe the name was emma walton ? 

I always find stuff like that quite intriguing and if anyone knew the history of what use to be past the left hand side of once you cross over haulover . google came up with jack crap.


( We managed to get some trout and snapper but the wind has been so random its making sight fishing for reds tough. )


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

dang...I was kinda hoping someone would have some knowledge of this and answered. I'm interested in that sort of stuff myself. Local "Historical Society" or library might have some info.


----------



## snookman (Sep 13, 2004)

I've read things about the areas history and will try to find more info. The area used to have fish camps and orange groves. Might have read about a pig farm as well. Big changes when the government took over the land.


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah its weird , its past beacon 42 and the grass was cut around it . Ive always been an explorer in a sense .

Its REALLY odd to see a single grave out there not to mention there was a couple wreaths on it and such . 

also the woods we went to launch the boat ( so sick of the mud guys heh ) there were some old concrete pillars in the water so I am not sure how old that area is or if there use to be a couple houses since we saw no signs of one. 

in the morning if wind allows we are going out again if we dont decide to drop into stuart since fishing has been garbage here for us. I will get a better look and see if I can get the dates .

(edit : if you use google earth about the orange groves you can tell there use to be them there because of the tree lay out )


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

There was an old Fla. Legislator from that area and his Wife's name was Emma. Who knows? That area has a lot of History. Used to be called The land of Churches I believe. Also has a lot of R.R. History from the Flagler era along with a Great Fishing history.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

OtterPop said:


> Hoping someone could help me out that might know the area a tad better as I didnt stop but was curious to the history of this area i couldnt really find anything.
> 
> Decided to buy a little gheenoe and a 2hp kicker since I suppose I make a crummy surf fisherman and after a couple years at playalinda have still not caught a pomp .
> 
> ...


Creepy....not sue about that one do watch out for the Gators people feed them down there and are not afraid of humans

Me and a buddy were wade fishing for Gator trout no pun a couple years ago
N/E bank off of cr3 he got knocked down by a Gator and also got sctatched up pretty good.


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah we watch ourselves out there .. come with in feet of them all the time on the back little water ways . they look so tasty though .

if you also notice by this grave site there is that pelican island or whatever in the water . ( looks like rice patty fields on google earth ) .. Looks man made for no reason? Kinda sucks when there is so much history and a lot gets lost.


----------



## glp (Mar 13, 2009)

Suggest you contact the Merritt Island Wildlife refuge office in Titusville. They may have the details you want!?


----------

